# Monroe county was Hot.



## GoneBassin (May 22, 2005)

Went to the wayne national forest for the weekend in hopes of bagging a gobbler. No luck, but was my fault. Well sort of. Saturday morning, Hit the woods at 5:30 in the morning. Gobbling started at about 5:45 without a call ever being made. Started calling at 6:02 sharp and they were on a string. However, we were unaware of a fence on an adjacent property until we went scouting a little more to find out what help them up in the valley. Sunday morning we started at the same time again and the same thing. Gobbles all around and this time we were set up a little differently to use the valley to our advantage. We had a gobbler coming up the valley right at us when out of nowhere, a shotgun went off and our gobbler went down. The guys had set up further down in the valley in off to our right and we called the bird straight to him. He never made a single call and just sat there waiting for us to just bring the bird to him. Can't compliain too much though, heard a good 15-20 and saw 4. All in all a good weekend except for one hunter who was trespassing and giving all of us legal guys a bad name. 

Just so everyone knows, I was on private land in the wayne national forest.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I used to hunt Monroe county some, lots of birds. Killed one there two years ago, right outside of Sardis on top of a big hill. My wife's uncle used to own 30 acres there.


----------

